# Quebec nature...



## eman (Jul 22, 2009)

These are some test shots with my new Sony 50mm f/2.8 macro lens.


----------



## metallica (Jul 22, 2009)

not bad..... for a Sony LOL


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2009)

metallica said:


> not bad..... for a Sony LOL


LOL! Sony = Minolta (my first SLR camera was a minolta - I've always preferred Minolta over other brands, with the exception of the higher-end Nikons ;P).  

I'm still learning how to use this lens properly.  With 50mm, although you have a better field of view, your working distance is very short so it's not easy to get close to the subjects without scaring them off! :wall:


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 22, 2009)

Really good sharp pics Eman!  keep it up!


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Really good sharp pics Eman!  keep it up!


Thanks Pato!  I still have a long way to go... I need to put in my 10,000 hrs, LOL!


----------



## AlainL (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Manu,

Beautiful photos:clap:

Me, Martin and maybe a few other people are going to Cap St-Jacques on Saturday the 1st of August at 7:00.

Pm me if your interested, I will give you the details.

A+

Alain


----------



## eman (Jul 23, 2009)

AlainL said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> Beautiful photos:clap:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alain!  The pictures you and Martin took are excellent as well - very nice work!  Thanks also for the invitation.  I'd love to go so I'll keep you posted. 

Cheers!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice ones Eman, I like the first damsel fly the best!

Martin


----------



## eman (Jul 24, 2009)

tarcan said:


> Nice ones Eman, I like the first damsel fly the best!
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin!  I look forward to the next outing - if we can manage to have some good weather for a change!


----------



## eman (Aug 5, 2009)

*A few more...*


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 6, 2009)

nice shots eman!!:clap: 
too bad i've never been  Quecec yet. lol


----------



## eman (Aug 6, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> nice shots eman!!:clap:
> too bad i've never been  Quecec yet. lol


Thanks Koh!  You'd love to visit... there's lots to see.  The insect diversity continues to amaze me on each field trip.  And to think that they were always there, right before my very eyes!


----------



## tarcan (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice shots Eman

Like the mating flies the best, cool find for sure!

Take care

Martin


----------



## eman (Aug 6, 2009)

tarcan said:


> Nice shots Eman
> 
> Like the mating flies the best, cool find for sure!
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin... I wasn't really able to get a good shot of them because I was shooting only at f/2.8 (so very shallow DOF!) - I just realized this recently, argh!  So hopefully the next shots come out better @ smaller apertures.

My favorite is the big fly - too bad it was taken at f/2.8! :wall: 

Cheers,

Eman


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 11, 2009)

eman said:


> These are some test shots with my new Sony 50mm f/2.8 macro lens.
> 
> Lupines
> 
> ...


 Those are the flowers I recognize.


----------

